# 4 chihuahuas for adoption



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

I know there's a thread somewhere on our board about times being hard and people being forced to give up their pets. I belong to a chihuahua meetup group in New Jersey and a lady in the group has to give up 4 of her chihuahuas due to her tough situation. This is heartbreaking and I asked her to give me some information on her puppies so that I can pass on the information. They are adorable chihuahuas and up to date on shots. please see below, and pass it on if you can! I would hate to see these babies end up in the shelter - and if I were home more I would adopt one in a heartbeat  

Annabelle - 4-5 yr old, female, 8 lbs, black with white markings









Emmy - 2 1/2 yr old female, 9 lbs

















Frankie B, 8 yr old male, 7 lbs (the one with black and white marking, long hair)









Tucker - 2 1/2 yr old male, 8 lbs

















And finally the woman and her babies some of which she is forced to give up. Please help!


----------



## lucy3 (Jan 21, 2009)

how sad i hope they all find homes 
im looking for an older one right now but im in uk
lucy


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

if only i was nearer


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

If only i was in the US


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats so sad!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

oh that is so sad....I wish I could help but too far away.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is very sad.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

it breaks my heart i hope these babies get adopted... i have 3 people currently interested and im really hoping they'll decide to take them!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

How sad, poor woman, I can't imagine what she is going through...how do you choose who stays and who goes 

I think in today's economy, we all need to think long and hard before taking on too many dogs or animals, but hindsight is a wonderful thing as they say.

I'd rather have less and give them a brilliant lifestyle than more and compromise on their care. I wouldn't have a Chi unless I could afford to insure for example or take them on holiday with us.

I hope this lady finds brilliant homes for her babies, has she contacted local rescues, they might have homes waiting that will be home checked etc. 

Let us know how things go, fingers crossed.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you think I could cross post this information and pictures on an all dog forum that I am part of? Maybe we can help some of these babies find a good home.

can you get more information on them, are they spayed and neutered, good with children, good with other dogs??


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope they find caring homes!!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

I live in NJ, where are they located?


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

thats so sad...i wish i could be there to grab them poor things. if only i didn't live in alaska.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

well i posted this upon my facebook and i've gotten a few good responses so far - my good friend's twin sister is looking to adopt emmy or frankie! and another is very interested. 

they are located in staten island, ny. The lady's name is Linda and her email is [email protected] if anyone would like more information on the dogs. so far, what i've posted is all the information i have, except that they are all house trained and use wee wee pads in teh house. 

i really hope every one of these pups find a good home

georgia24 where in nj are you located? i'm in nj as well


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I feel so sorry for this woman.. I really really wish I could afford to have another chihuahua. It would be really nice if some of the people on the forum could adopt them so we could keep track of them


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I wish I had room and the money for another. I really love Annabelle. It is so true that the Chi's are addictive. They are so special. I have not been this close to a dog in a long time. My little girl is my heart. 

It is true about thinking of the cost for a Chi. They don't cost alot to feed, but the vet visits, heartguard, flea preventitive and care add up. I have a vet wellness visit with my three dogs coming up and am dreading it.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Aww, man... I wish I could help.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I wonder if these little one have found anywhere yet? Bless them...


----------



## blairblue (Jan 25, 2009)

I do hope they find loving homes soon


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

how are things going with these babies? good luck in finding the right homes


----------



## *danielle* (Jan 24, 2009)

Have Any Of These Little Uns Got New Homes ? Very Sad Wish I Wasnt So Far Away


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

ugh i am not so sure how the adoption si going with these chihuahuas - i had 2 friends who were interested and then never heard from them about it again. i wish i could take them all!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

So sad. And the Chis well be separated from each other too.  
I really do hope they find a new home.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know of another woman here in the uk,she had to give up 12 Chis.It's happening all the time


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Any updates on these 4 furbabies? I hope they found loving forever homes.


----------



## v**k**f (Feb 9, 2009)

How very sad. I hope the best for all involved. Keep us updated.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Any more news on them?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

this is very late but i have lost tough with the lady that was putting the chihuahuas up for adotpion. but last i heard, she did have inquiries on most of them so i'm really hoping that were all adopted to happy loving homes. i wasn't ready to adopt one at the time but i do wish i could have helped out. thanks everyone for caring!


----------



## Chihuahuacat (Mar 20, 2009)

Have these cuties been placed yet?


----------

